# Advice please...and other pre-e moms



## PinkPokaDots

Well ladies... I'm 23 weeks today. I also saw my OB this morning.
They are officially diagnosing me with preeclampsia with this pregnancy, I had it with my son as well, but not until 32 weeks. I had some bad labs done last week..
The plan from here, as far as I know:
Probably getting steroid shots at 24 weeks to help her lungs grow in case of very early delivery.
Have to see the high risk OB at least once a week.
Starting twice weekly non-stress test monitoring at either 25-28 weeks, with a weekly ultrasound to check fluids.
I am being referred to Sacred Heart Children's Hospital an hour away (the closest one to me with a level 3 NICU), I will be meeting their perinatal team and doing monthly, or biweekly growth ultrasounds. 
And just generally being closely monitored, if they are uncomfortable at any point with my blood pressure or anything, I will immediately be sent to Sacred Heart to be inpatient until induction/ delivery. 
They are briefing my case tomorrow at their high risk meeting, so ill know more at my apt next week about what the plans are. 
I am SOOO scared of having a micro preemie... my son was a 34 week preemie, and he did really well and was only in the NICU one week. There is a very good chance this little girl is going to be so so much earlier than he was... and I'm so scared :cry: 
Keep us in your prayers... and hope my preeclampsia doesn't get so bad that I need immediate delivery for awhile yet..


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Bump


----------



## floridamomma

I was diagnosed at 28 weeks and have made it about 2 weeks so far. Keeping my bp under control and they'll start monitoring me at 32 weeks. I know the feeling momma. Hopefully we can hang in there at least until 35 weeks or so. It's very nerve wrecking.


----------



## Dinah93

How are you doing? Really hope that little one is still cooking, but even at 24 weeks with both steroid injections your baby has a good chance x


----------



## PinkPokaDots

24 weeks today! Still cooking. I am doing pretty well so far. I see my OB on Thursday, and I get the steroid shots this week too, probably after my appt. And then I see the perinatal team at the Children's Hospital an hour away on Friday. Hopefully I continue to do well enough to be monitored on an outpatient basis. My BP has been slowly increasing... but its not terrible yet. Average of 140/80-85. Wanting to keep this girl in as long as possible! Got just about everything finished and ready for her so im feeling more prepared. I have bags packed and in the car in case of a last minute decision to hospitalize me and transfer me to the bigger hospital. That happened with my first... and I had to send my poor hubby home with a quickly written list of things to grab.


----------



## amyamyamy

How are you doing? any updates?

My son was born (unplanned) at 29 weeks, too urgent to get the steroid shot which would have made his first days much easier. We're home now and he's absolutely perfect, but it is so scary for sure.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

I'm 26 weeks and still pregnant! So thankful for that. Hoping to keep her in past the holidays now. We had to restart my BP meds cause my BP was starting to get really high, like 150/90 on a regular basis. So now it reads about 140/80-90 normally. I've started swelling a lot the last week or so, had to take my rings off. Of course I have daily headaches n whatnot. They decided to wait to do the steroid shot until I'm a little "sicker", so I haven't gotten one of those yet. I'm seen on a weekly basis, and my twice weekly NSTs/ultrasounds start at 28 weeks. I also see the perinatal specialist every 3-4 weeks for an in depth growth ultrasound/ to check in and see how I'm doing. I'm starting to feel more poorly, so I'm sure the preeclampsia will worsen not too far down the road, I'm just grateful for every week I keep her in at this point. 
IF everything stays somewhat stable they wont let me go past 37 weeks regardless, it sure would be nice to make it that far, but I'm not setting any hopes on it. 
I need to redo my 24hr urine too. I have the buckets, just haven't found the right day to do it yet lol... gotta do it before my apt on thursday


----------



## floridamomma

Checking in. I had a rough 4 weeks after diagnosis as my pre-e did get rough. I waaadmitted in the hospital at 31+3 (again) and delivered my little girl at 31+6 via induction. She's doing amazing but definitely suffered iugr. She was 2.7lbs at birth but is now 2.3oz. She's doing extremely well. She was never on oxygen and was taken off cpap 3 days ago. Now she's what you call a grow and feed. Just needing to put on weight and learn to eat via bottle.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

floridamomma said:


> Checking in. I had a rough 4 weeks after diagnosis as my pre-e did get rough. I waaadmitted in the hospital at 31+3 (again) and delivered my little girl at 31+6 via induction. She's doing amazing but definitely suffered iugr. She was 2.7lbs at birth but is now 2.3oz. She's doing extremely well. She was never on oxygen and was taken off cpap 3 days ago. Now she's what you call a grow and feed. Just needing to put on weight and learn to eat via bottle.

Aww congrats!!! I know you wanted to keep her in longer, but she will just be a tiny miracle :kiss: And that is SO amazing that she didn't need oxygen!!! I'm glad she is just a feed and grow now, and ill keep you guys in my thoughts that everything continues smoothly. 

I'm now 3 weeks out from my diagnosis and have definitely seen the progression of the pre-e. But I think we can still make it further. I really REALLY want to make it to at least 30 weeks. But she has been measuring right on track! And my son was a little big for a 34 weeker, he was 5lbs! So I'm hoping she will be a little above average when she is born too. You know your a NICU momma when you hope for your baby to be "big" lmao


----------



## floridamomma

Don't push it too far. Mine progressed quickly from diagnosis and barely made it 4 weeks. Yes bigger babes do well. Plus the nicu said for dimexreadin girls to really well.


----------



## BSelck24

Hi Pink! I follow Florida and have been keeping up with baby Zuri so I thought I would check in on you as I have just discovered this thread!

I've never had pre-e but I have had a 23 weeker and now that you are past that, I can almost guarantee you I have witnessed/been through everything if not more than you will have to with your baby! So if you ever need to talk or have questions just let me know!

Keep that baby cooking! Thinking of you both!


----------



## floridamomma

:hugs: bselck


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Well my luck is running out... almost 29 weeks now. I've been admitted to the hospital for 5 days now. Preeclampsia is progressing enough that they aren't comfortable letting me manage it from home anymore. Hopefully I can keep her in a little longer. She is still measuring right on track for her gestation, so that's good. 

The last two days she has been worrying me with her HR during her 2x daily NSTs. She normally runs about 150-160 BPM, but she has been spiking to 180-190s when she moves and is awake. I plan on asking the doctor when he rounds later. I'm not sure if it's a sign of her being in distress


----------



## BSelck24

Great news you've managed this long! Definitely keep asking questions and figure out what is the best plan going forward! Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## mara16jade

Just wondering how you're doing? Hope everything is ok..:hugs:


----------



## flipporama1

I hope everything turned out ok, please update when you can! :flower:


----------



## barbcanada

OMG! I can´t believe I´m here again...

9 years ago this was the best support I have found for my 34weeker boy!

Two years later (almost 7 years ago) I also had the best support ever for my 30 weeker girl!

And now I´m super afraid expecting again only 9 weeks and blood pressure is going up and ALREADY found trace of protein in my urine... I have an OB and a High risk OB, both think its a way to early to be pre e but I deff have e huge shot on having again!

So I know that feeling darling :(

hang on tight! I was diagnosed at 24 with my daughter and we made till 30!
(hoping to make at least 30 again...)


----------

